
Is WEBrick Webscale? - schneems
https://schneems.com/2017/08/01/is-webrick-webscale/
======
schneems
TLDR; no, but it's way faster than you ever would have guessed. Also WEBrick
is Ruby's built in webserver if you didn't know.

~~~
claudiug
will be faster with ruby jit, jruby or truffle? later edit: \---

When it comes to speed, the question is never about pure performance. If that
was the case, we would all be writing assembly. The question is about being
fast enough, while allowing you to ship and iterate quickly.

Ruby meets my needs and each year continues to get about 7-10% faster. There
is also a push for Ruby “3x3” to make Ruby 3 at least 3 times faster than Ruby
2.

To that end there are really exciting projects like MJIT. There are already
alternative implementations with JIT like JRuby and TruffleRuby.

Ruby is fast enough for my needs, and is only getting faster.

So while WEBrick might not be “webscale”, is Ruby? I say yes.

\---

Maybe I shlould stop scanning the articles and read them:))

~~~
schneems
:) I also think that guilds will be a huge bump with guilds which will allow
concurrent Ruby runtimes and allow for passing objects back and forth
(currently not available with processes).

